# Official: NBA Mixes Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, Everyday I'll try and add more mixes to the collection.

Every once and awhile I'll take a requests.


Enjoy. =)




*Shawn Marion ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/2242755/Shawn_Marion_-_The_Matrix.mpeg.html

Baron Davis -----> http://rapidshare.de/files/2818553/Shai_-_Baron_Davis.mpeg.html

Stro Show ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/2495381/Stromile_Swift_The_Stro_Show-Shai.mpeg.html

Antonio McDyess ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3528862/Vintage.Antonio.McDyess.MiX-Shai.mpeg.html

Scottie Pippen ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3400462/Shai_-_Pippen.mpg.html

Kenyon Martin (Nets) ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/4172950/Shai-kenyon_martin_mix.mpg.html

Steve Nash "Devoted" --> http://files.filefront.com/NBA__Steve_Nash_Devoted_Mixwmv/;4746051;;/fileinfo.html

Josh Howard ----> http://www.sendspace.com/file/o2vpej

Shaq (Lakers) -----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10121666...IG_PAT.avi.html

Amare Stoudemire ------> http://files.filefront.com/Amare_St...;/fileinfo.html

Dallas Mavericks 05-06 mix ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/12193318...vs_Man.wmv.html

Kobe ----> http://files.filefront.com/TKSLKBra...;/fileinfo.html

AK47 (Kirilenko) ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/2442085/...X.-Lk8.wmv.html

Heroes (Pacers 04-05) ----> http://files.filefront.com/THERrar/...;/fileinfo.html

Iggy --> http://rapidshare.de/files/12107636/NBA-_Andre_Iguodala_Defenition_Of_Alley_Oop_Mix.wmv.html

D-Mase --> http://files.filefront.com/Desmon_Mason_Mix___BIG_PATavi/;4559878;;/fileinfo.html

Latrel Spree (Wolves) --> http://rapidshare.de/files/10394960/Latrell_Sprewell_Timberwolves_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Latrell (Warriors) ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/10390301/Latrell_Sprewell_Warriors_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Rasheed Wallace ----> http://files.filefront.com/Rasheed_Wallace_Pistons_Mix___BIG_PATavi/;4560321;;/fileinfo.html

Shaq (Heat) ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10234528/Shaquille_ONeal_Heat_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Tracy McGrady ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10401838/Tracy_McGrady_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Carmelo ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10040715/Carmelo_Anthony_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Dennis Scott ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/9743820/Dennis_Scott_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Dirk Nowizki ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10309067/Dirk__Nowitzki_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

D-Wade ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/9776168/Dwyane_Wade_2_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Earl Boykins ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/8402931/Earl_Boykins_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Hakeem ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/9737332/Hakeem_Olajuwon_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Marcus Camby ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/10304731/Marcus_Camby_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Nick Anderson ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/9879655/Nick_Anderson_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Reggie ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/9740297/Reggie_Miller_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Shaq (Magic) ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/9895237/Shaquille_O_Neal_Magic_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Tony Parker ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/10118830/Tony_Parker_Mix_-_BIG_PAT.avi.html

Michael Finley ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3282792/Michael_Finley_Mix_-_Yinka_Dare.wmv.html

Jasond Kidd ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3284344/Jason_Kidd_Mix_-_YINKA_DARE.wmv.html

Manu Ginobili ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3161972/NBA_Ginobili_Mix.mpg.html 

Brent Barry ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/3157651/Brent_Barry_mix_by_shai.avi.html

Shawn Kemp ----> http://rapidshare.de/files/2486500/vintage.shawn.kemp.mix-shai.PBT.TV-Rip.mpg.html

Ben Wallace ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/8616066/Ben_Wallace_The_Beast_From_The_East-Shai.mpeg.html

Mark Jackson ---> http://rapidshare.de/files/11555231/Mark_Jackson.mpg.html
*



Enjoy.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Above..........=)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Up above.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok I add pretty much a mix of almost every player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn, good job haha. wonder if anyone even sees this thread. maybe a link to this thread in your sig?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job SunsFan57! :clap:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

nice, do u have one of JJ or Q?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> nice, do u have one of JJ or Q?


No...



I've seen a JJ one but I didn't download it. =)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I bet there is one out there of Q...with...clank, clank, clank, clank, clank, clank, clank, etc. lol j/k He did hit some big shots for us last yr. I do miss him though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I sure miss Q hes the man. I also miss HUNTER!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Steve Nash one ain't working : (


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Steve Nash one ain't working : (



Ok, because I like you, I uploaded it to a new link. 
Read the description and theres my proof.

Steve Nash "Devoted" ------> http://files.filefront.com/NBA__Steve_Nash_Devoted_Mixwmv/;4746051;;/fileinfo.html


Karma appreciated. =)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice thx a mil man ^_^ I'd give you rep, but it says I must spread the rep before I give it to you again >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its cool.


That Nash mix is the best one out there.


----------



## BiG 15 ReD (Mar 5, 2006)

nice


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How did you make these?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> How did you make these?


I didn't make these.

MixMakes.net has some of the best mix makers.

You can go there and finds tons of videos. I just make it a little easier having all the mixes in one thread.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Steve Nash HL link doesn't work


----------



## syracusefan1 (May 3, 2006)

Kezersoze said:


> Steve Nash HL link doesn't work


Yeah, any way to get it working?!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

cmon guys


----------

